# Transparent Status Bar?



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know hwo to make the status bar (notification bar) Transparent?


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Or the app drawer?


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Anyone know hwo to make the status bar (notification bar) Transparent?


This has been done and the transparent status bar actually makes the launcher take a performance hit. There's noticable lag when swiping through homescreens...especially with a live wallpaper. It's quite unfortunate as it looks great.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> This has been done and the transparent status bar actually makes the launcher take a performance hit. There's noticable lag when swiping through homescreens...especially with a live wallpaper. It's quite unfortunate as it looks great.


Ive seen it on the gsm version. Im willing to take the hit. I remeber it was the same on the thunderbolt but it was awesome anyways. How do we do it?


----------



## sully112277 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here ya go.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12627-transparent-contacts-and-dialer/


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

sully112277 said:


> Here ya go.
> http://rootzwiki.com...cts-and-dialer/


I'm gunna go out on a limb and say that is neither the Status Bar or App Drawer. Cool mod but not what OP was asking for.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sully112277 said:


> Here ya go.
> http://rootzwiki.com...cts-and-dialer/


That would be a transparent dialer.


----------

